# Secret Waterfall Discovered in California Park



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 12, 2005)

Secret Waterfall Discovered in California Park


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 12, 2005)

Shhhhh


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 12, 2005)

Aw, that old thaing.

Nathan, you cracked me up.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2005)

Perhaps now we will find the Last of the Mohicans.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 13, 2005)

If only we could discover that _secret_ Bill of Rights in the Constitution!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 13, 2005)

:bigsmile:


----------



## sastark (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Secret Waterfall Discovered in California Park



I grew up about 15 minutes away from Whiskeytown Park.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 13, 2005)

nice place?


----------



## sastark (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> nice place?



Whiskeytown is a nice lake. I grew up in Redding, CA. There's tons of camping/hiking/backpacking/outdoor activities to do around there. If you like the outdoors, Redding is the place to live!

(Plus there's a GREAT church there, that my dad just happens to be the Pastor of.  )


----------

